# Regenhosen Test



## Gekko (21. Januar 2009)

Moin...da ich eine Regenhose suche.Bin ich auf den neuesten Test in der MTB Zeitschrift gestossen.Dort hat die Rose Easy besser abgeschnitten als die Vaude Spray.Hat einer Erfahrung mit der Easy.Suche nämlich eine leichte gute Regenhose bis 70


----------



## supasini (21. Januar 2009)

entweder du holst dir ne reine Regenhose, dann kommt's darauf an, dass sie dicht ist.
oder leicht, gut und wirklich zum Radfahren geeignet. Das ist teurer, deutlich teurer!
Ich kann dir da nur di Alp-X II von Gore empfehlen, mit der kann man stundenlang Radfahren, weil sie Gore Stretch-Materialien hat. musst du aber länger drauf sparen 
alle anderen Hosen, die ich kenne, "sitzen" eigentlich gar nicht, sondern hängen eher Sackartig am Körper. echtes Mountainbiken ist nur eingeschränkt möglich. Das sind dann reine Notfallteile für Regen und werden nach der Schauer sofort wieder ausgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (21. Januar 2009)

Bin auch mit der Alp-X II zufrieden. Sitzt gut, schlappert nicht und funktioniert. Mit der baugleichen Jacke bin ich nicht so zufrieden.


----------



## pillehille (21. Januar 2009)

HI,
ich hab mir die Shimano Performance Cyclo Regenhose zugelegt.
UVP ist 100 aber die hab ich auch schon billiger gesehen.
musst mal googeln, gibt es bei bike24.de für 80
Hab sie neu für 25 bei ebay gekauft ;-)

die Hose ist wasserdicht und auch atmungsaktiv, 
momentan ziehe ich immer noch ne lange unterhose mit Polster drunter dann ist sie auch warm genug
Ich habe leider noch keine der anderen Hosen getragen, also ich kann nicht vergleichen...

hoffe ich konnte helfen
Gruß Philipp


----------



## zivilist (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren um â¬70,- eine Regenhose von Jeanstex gekauft. Die war dann aber innen immer schÃ¶n grauslich nass. Habe mir vor kurzem eine Endura Venturi eVENT zugelegt. Zum Jahreswechsel hat sie im englischen Versand â¬ 105,- gekostet. Der Endura sagt man die beste AtmungsfÃ¤higkeit nach. Der Vergleich zu Gore fehlt mir aber. Mir war die AtmungsfÃ¤higkeit am wichtigsten und da ist sie wirklich top. 

Auf der Hompage von Endura findet man zwei Testberichte. In einem ist auch ein Vergleich zur Gore. Demnach ist sie etwas weiter geschnitten. 
http://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=133&prod_id=30

lg


----------



## Matte (22. Januar 2009)

Ich werde mir wohl die Endura Venturi 3/4 Hose zulegen. Durch ihre kürzere Länge ist die Atmungsaktivität gewährleistet und zusätzlich gibt es  ein paar wasserdichte SealSkin Socken.


----------



## Gekko (22. Januar 2009)

zivilist schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren um 70,- eine Regenhose von Jeanstex gekauft. Die war dann aber innen immer schön grauslich nass. Habe mir vor kurzem eine Endura Event zugelegt. Zum Jahreswechsel hat sie im englischen Versand  105,- gekostet. Der Endura sagt man die beste Atmungsfähigkeit nach. Der Vergleich zu Gore fehlt mir aber. Mir war die Atmungsfähigkeit am wichtigsten und da ist sie wirklich top.
> 
> Auf der Hompage von Endura findet man zwei Testberichte. In einem ist auch ein Vergleich zur Gore. Demnach ist sie etwas weiter geschnitten.
> http://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=133&prod_id=30
> ...


...klar ist sie mega Atmungsaktiv..sie ist ja auch aus dem selben Stoff..wie die Vaude Spray Event!!!!

Das Problem ist halt..ich brauche die Hose eben nur diese eine Woche für den Alpencross!!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Januar 2009)

ich hab die gore ultra. geiles teil. hängt nicht wie ein sack. es besteht nicht die gefahr dass die hose irgendwo reingeraten könnte (kettenblatt) alles schick. schau doch mal bei ebay...


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Januar 2009)

... dort kaufste die hose und wenn der alpencross fertig ist verkloppste se wieder.


----------



## Gekko (22. Januar 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen wie schwer diese Hosen sind???

Endura Superlite Pant 

Endura Tech Pant Overtrouser


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Januar 2009)

wenn da schon steht superlite pant dann wird die nix wiegen. das ist ne regenhose. die ist dünn wie papier. die wiegt nix. 

btw: gidf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gekko (22. Januar 2009)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Endura Superlite Pant geordert.Mal sehen ob`s nen Reinfall ist oder nicht...


----------



## thomas79 (23. Januar 2009)

3/4-Hose und wasserdichte Socken sind auch nicht das optimale. Da läuft das Wasser von oben in die Socken, und da die wasserdicht sind, kommts auch nimmer raus. Ist ein klasse Gefühl, bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung das fußinterne Aquarium umzuwälzen


----------



## Gekko (23. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wenn da schon steht superlite pant dann wird die nix wiegen. das ist ne regenhose. die ist dünn wie papier. die wiegt nix.
> 
> btw: gidf!


...ja aber wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...meine Frage lautete NICHT *Ist die Hose leicht*sondern wie leicht ist die Hose...und nur zu deiner Information die Hose wiegt 326g.Im Vergleich die Vaude Spray 190g.Allerdings ist diese hier dichter!!!


----------



## Matte (23. Januar 2009)

@thomas79

Hab mir die SealSkins in Knielänge geholt. Wenn da von oben Wasser reinkommt, bin ich irgendwo falsch abgebogen.


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Januar 2009)

Gekko schrieb:


> ...ja aber wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...meine Frage lautete NICHT *Ist die Hose leicht*sondern wie leicht ist die Hose...und nur zu deiner Information die Hose wiegt 326g.Im Vergleich die Vaude Spray 190g.Allerdings ist diese hier dichter!!!




naja wegen 130 g jetzt den aufstand zu machen...


----------



## Gekko (23. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> naja wegen 130 g jetzt den aufstand zu machen...


..ich mache keinen Aufstand...das missverstehst du.Ich wollte nur eine präzise Antwort auf meine Frage.Im übrigen..hast du schon mal einen Alpencross gemacht???Da summiert sich das Gepäck auf alle Fälle sehr schnell im Gewicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. Januar 2009)

ich brauch den modesport alpencross nicht.


----------



## Gekko (23. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich brauch den modesport alpencross nicht.



....ja nee is klar!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzzy (15. Mai 2009)

hallo  * kroiterfee*

ich weis schon ... ist lange her.

aber das muss ich loswerden

modesport....alpencross????????

*PPPUUUU.....HHHHAAAAA -  HHHHAAAAA*

MAL KRÄFTIG ABGELACHT;UND JETZT GEHE ICH MEIN FAHRRAD KÜSSEN


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

tu das. für eine frau reichts anscheinend nicht. und danke für die post-ankündigung per pm du opfer.


----------



## fry67 (17. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin.
Trägt jemand eigentlich so was wie die GORE(-Tex) ULTRA II auch als "Windschutz"-Hose, also wenn es nicht regnet aber ein bisschen kühl ist? Oder ist die zu dicht, also zu warm?


----------



## fissenid (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

ich fahre seit letztem Herbst die VAUDE Prime eVent und will diese nicht mehr missen!!!!!

http://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaude/public/hxfront/index.hbs

Wenn du die Hose nur zum Alpencross brauchst dann kauf dir eine gute, denn es gibt nichts schlimmeres wie einen nassen Hintern über den ganzen tag (von innen und außen), und verkauf die Hose nach der Tour wieder.

Ich trage meine alledings oft, auch mal für den Windschutz, oder im Winter gegen W§ind, Kälte und Nässe!


----------



## Gekko (19. Mai 2009)

Ich habe schon die Endura Superlite Overthrousers.Kostenpunkt 60-70â¬ Genauso dicht wie die Event.Nicht ganz so atmungsaktiv.


----------

